# Florida HOPRA Race 1 - St. Cloud, FL



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

Florida HOPRA Race 1 - St. Cloud, FL

HOSTED BY
Leo Belleville

WHEN:
Saturday September 8, 2012 

WHERE:
3306 Gator Bay Creek Blvd.
St. Cloud, FL 34772
407-498-0297
[email protected]

TRACK:
4' X 16' 4 Lane Tomy AFX
Trackmate lap counter & Digitrax power supply (18V / 15 amp)
Counterclockwise direction

CLASSES:
IROC
Amateur - Tomy SRT with Silicone Slipons
Amateur – Club Stock
Semi – Pro - SS
Pro - SS
Semi-Pro - Club Stock
Pro - Club Stock

SCHEDULE:
Open Practice 8:00 – 11:00
Registration, Tech, & Lunch 11:00 - 11:30
Tribute to Bruce 11:30 - 11:45
Super Stock Races 12:00 - 1:30
Club Stock 2:00 - 3:30
IROC Race 3:30 - 4:30

ENTRY FEE:
$5.00 per Class

DRIVING Directions: Use Google or Yahoo for map.

Visit our website, at http://www.flhopra.com , for a copy of the rules.

Please support our series sponsors: Parma PSE. VRP Racing Products, Walther/Life-Like, Landshark, Racemasters, Bodies by Bruce, Harden Creek, and Host Bodies.


----------

